# Energy and ISFP...or ESFP?



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I think of myself as an introvert because I get overwhelmed and tired from socializing, but I know that's not necessarily an introvert, but being asocial. 

Someone I know recently commented on my energy like "yes, go ahead, why don't you go do something with all of that energy you seem to have?" And I've noticed, by working around this person, that I am pretty energetic and chatty or expressive. But it's one-on-one chatty, not group chatty.

I do get really tired when people keep talking to me, though. Like if it's a group of people, or if random people keep asking me questions. Like "leave me alone, I'm cooking/cleaning" whatever.

Just curious about someone perceiving me as being an energetic doer/expressive person IRL. 

I think this person is probably an ISFJ. Don't know them well, but they commented on having to teach themselves not to be so structured, and to let things go. Seems to have quite a bit of Fe, as well.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Nevermind. 

I just had a conversation with this person, and they said I seem like an ambivert, which is congruent with some definitions of ISFP (by which I helped type myself) so I guess I'm just energetic in their perception.

I guess aux Se could be perceived as "energetic" by an Si type. Or even an Ne or Ni type. 

Hmm.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm an asocial extrovert. I'm very selective about whom I spend most of my time with. I can also be worn down by certain people because they require near constant attention which can be frustrating. This usually involves rambling a lot about inane things that I don't care about. I can enjoy being with someone and interacting the entire time, but I don't require verbal interaction.

And no, that doesn't just mean sex  I mean just being in their presence and being with them.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

What I learned is that I am way too "judgey" to be an Se dom. Like I need life to be congruent to me, like Beebe's description of the Fi dom; I want things to be aesthetically pleasing, where as the Se dom just accepts reality more, I think. I do still have the arrogance of an Se dom though, sometimes that my view of reality is the most realistic and utilitarian. This is a common delusion of the Se type, of thinking their grasp of reality is unmatched, but I can't fathom that I'd be this judgey of aesthetics if I were an Se dom. 

I also seem a lot more easy-going IRL; my ESFJ ex and ESFJ friend seem more openly judgey IRL, but I mostly come across that way on-line or if I'm truly upset, because I don't feel the need to impose my Fi on others as long as I can adjust myself to my own standards of happiness.

I just think maybe at my age my Fi and Se are more balanced; when I was a kid I seemed more like a sensitive and relatively non-confrontational IxFP, I think. 


@_Fizz_

that reminds me of my ESFP; I knew he was some kind of SP all along (and that should have been a dead give-away to me that he was an Se dom), but at first I thought ISFP, then ISTP, then I realized that he's very much a Feeler and that he can use his tertiary Te to give a thinking impression (from a distance, not after you get to know him closer) and that he just has a sense of privacy and doesn't necessarily chat all day long. I think Fe doms are a lot more chatty than Se doms.


----------

